# Painting business pro



## tyronekndrck (Aug 18, 2014)

my name is Tyrone K. I'm soon to start my small painting business and expect to grow. I've always been passionate about starting a business and when i found out i had skill in hanging drywall and painting, it became a dream. but over the last week I've been glued to my PC learning a lot of different things and and am getting ready for next spring.

but i just wanted to know if anyone ever heard or this guy named Eric that has a system called painting business pro, thats suppose to educates on so many levels about the business. I checked out a few free videos from the guy and loved em, seems like he really knows what hes talking about and seems like his program can educate me a lot.

im asking because i doubt it but i just dont want my 197 dollars wasted
thanks.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Welcome to the group Tyrone. It's a big step starting your own business. 

I have never heard of that guy. I also see no reason to spend $197 on how to videos especially for painting. It's a craft you will get better at with time and practice. Videos will not really help.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

You would be much better off working for another painter learning the ropes of all sides of the business for a couple years.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Nothing like experience but a whole lot more than just painting. Work on your salesmanship, banking & multitasking


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

Keep your $ and learn the trade from real life experience. Work for a reputable contractor for at least a couple years. I worked for the same man for 10 years before going into business. If you really want to start your business off right you must know how to do the work the right way first.


----------



## tyronekndrck (Aug 18, 2014)

The thing is I have the painting part down, I guess I'm naturally a good painter. The guy teaches sales and marketing and I really can't learn anything here in Cincinnati oh from a contractor because itscrazy hard acquiring a painting job because they want painters with years of experience. But I also considered sacrificing and working fora contractor a bit for free. What do you guys think about that. Bad idea or?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

tyronekndrck said:


> The thing is I have the painting part down, I guess I'm naturally a good painter. The guy teaches sales and marketing and I really can't learn anything here in Cincinnati oh from a contractor because itscrazy hard acquiring a painting job because they want painters with years of experience. But I also considered sacrificing and working fora contractor a bit for free. What do you guys think about that. Bad idea or?



Wait...you don't have enough experience to get a painting job, so you figured you'd start your own painting business?


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

If you are unable to land work for another contractor just progress slowly on small projects. Assuming the obvious things are out of the way (accounting/insurance etc) put out an ad looking for customers that have small painting needs. "I do small jobs". If and when you land some of these small projects focus on the relationship, timing, pricing and contracts. Be truthful that you love painting and are good at it but that you are new to business ownership and that you are looking to grow. Ask for a referral or the opportunity to paint for them in the future should another project come along. Talk to your suppliers, negotiate good pricing and let them know who you are and what your intentions are. You will make mistakes, but you will also do what you have to, to make it right. If your work is good and you charge the right price the work will eventually find you.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome Tyrone.

I am almost three years into my business, and as a one man show, I strongly agree with the other guys who suggest working for an established and reputable painting contractor for a couple years. It is much harder to learn about efficiency in techniques on your own. You may think you "have it down" but learning how other, much more experienced painters, perform will give you a wealth of information. 

Besides techniques, are you really sufficiently knowledgeable regarding the appropriate use of primers/paints as you will come upon differing substrates and their conditions? Do you have experience in spraying? You will not just be painting drywall if you want to stay busy. 

There is a wealth of material here on PaintTalk at your disposal. Don't pay someone when you can research literally anything here for free. If you haven't already, read the thread, "So, you want to be a painting contractor." 

Securing steady work can be a real challenge when first starting out. Assuming you have start up capital, proper licensing, insurance, and actual professional demeanor pertaining to contractor/customer relations and technical skill and knowledge, you still then have to chase down the work as you have no prior reputation/client base. I'm assuming you have no marketing tools established at this point.

Good luck. I commend anyone who attempts to have their own business.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This shows you how most view the painting trade. No skill required LOL!
This right here is what sets me off. Really sir??You actually believe you are good enough to start your own painting business when you can't even qualify as a freekin painter??
What do you know about different products,substrates,primers,applications,pricing,costs,overhead,profit,just to name a few that come to mind?
Dear God help us all


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Against the grain here, working for a painter or a contractor is the last place to get business experience. Learning the paint and the products has nothing to do with business. The more you paint, the worse your business will be.
You do need to know about the business you are in, what you are selling and what you are painting.
This is from my personal experience and knowledge.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I disagree.How are you supposed to,as you say "know the business you're in"??


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I disagree.How are you supposed to,as you say "know the business you're in"??


Example: so many started with some basic and student painting experience and they are doing ok.
One example is Kevin Nolan, he is doing ok.
If you don't know something well, you can hire someone that does.
Of course your own personal example is quite convincing too.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

To make sure I am not misunderstood here,
you may not need to know a lot of specifics about painting but
people you hire should.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

George Z said:


> To make sure I am not misunderstood here,
> you may not need to know a lot of specifics about painting but
> people you hire should.


Sure, but 99% of start ups don't have the clout to 'hire a team of experts'.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Bender said:


> Sure, but 99% of start ups don't have the clout to 'hire a team of experts'.


Isn't that the truth. And I'm doubtful that those that do have the financial clout to do so would actually start a painting company to begin with.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Bender said:


> Sure, but 99% of start ups don't have the clout to 'hire a team of experts'.


That's fair to say. 
Consultants, trade groups, mentors etc. can do the same with less money.
My personal experience is, the more I painted the less a business I was running.
You just can't paint full time and do a few estimates at night and call this a business.
Yours is a job. A job with a boss who is a jerk that wouldn't even pay you enough for the hours of work you do.
Your poor boss can't pay you enough. He has not built enough overhead to pay you. 
So you work more and you run a business less and you chase your tail in a vicious circle. 
You might like it because we are all masochistic that way.
But we are getting old fast, backs, knees, shoulders and necks are hurting, kids and grandkids are growing 
and before you know it you are dead.
Morbid thoughts ...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

George Z said:


> That's fair to say.
> 
> You just can't paint full time and do a few estimates at night and call this a business.
> 
> So you work more and you run a business less and you chase your tail in a vicious circle.


Believe me, I'm painfully aware of thisinch:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

George is laying down the knowledge tonight.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> George is laying down the knowledge tonight.


He does have the knack for stating the grim truth. It is good to take the medicine without any sugar sometimes.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

SemiproJohn said:


> He does have the knack for stating the grim truth. It is good to take the medicine without any sugar sometimes.


Having some knowledge is one thing. Using it is another. Sometimes I wonder if it's all a hobby for many of us.

Then you look at Aaron, Roamer and a few others here, they seem to have it all figured out.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

George Z said:


> Having some knowledge is one thing. Using it is another. Sometimes I wonder if it's all a hobby for many of us.
> 
> Then you look at Aaron, Roamer and a few others here, they seem to have it all figured out.


Hey you forgot Richmond!!


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Wait...you don't have enough experience to get a painting job, so you figured you'd start your own painting business?
> 
> 
> Stelzer Painting Inc.


 LMMFAO:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Hey you forgot Richmond!!


Oh dear God.....


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

tyronekndrck said:


> The thing is I have the painting part down, I guess I'm naturally a good painter. The guy teaches sales and marketing and I really can't learn anything here in Cincinnati oh from a contractor because itscrazy hard acquiring a painting job because they want painters with years of experience. But I also considered sacrificing and working fora contractor a bit for free. What do you guys think about that. Bad idea or?


Forget what I said earlier....go for it man you're ready!!


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

I think it was Abraham Lincoln that said " You can't win an argument with a man that won't admit 2+2=4".


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

As far as hiring skilled craftsmen, how are you going to evaluate their skills and expertise if you have very little knowledge of the trade yourself? I mean maybe they know more than you, but that might not be saying much. That's not intended as a dig at the OP, just saying I think a little more depth of knowledge about the actual process is required to run the business.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> As far as hiring skilled craftsmen, how are you going to evaluate their skills and expertise if you have very little knowledge of the trade yourself? I mean maybe they know more than you, but that might not be saying much. That's not intended as a dig at the OP, just saying I think a little more depth of knowledge about the actual process is required to run the business.


Probably for the same reason I haven't gone out and started a fortune 500 investment firm. I'm not very good at it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Bender said:


> Probably for the same reason I haven't gone out and started a fortune 500 investment firm. I'm not very good at it.


Ahh. Throw caution to the wind and persue your dream! You'll have that investment firm before you know it! What could go wrong?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

C'mon guys… enough already. It really isn't that hard. Look at me - I started with nothing and now, years later, I have… uhhhhhhh……... never mind. :001_unsure:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

George Z said:


> Having some knowledge is one thing. Using it is another. Sometimes I wonder if it's all a hobby for many of us. Then you look at Aaron, Roamer and a few others here, they seem to have it all figured out.


Whoa!! Why is it that if you don't have employees or have a team of experts it is a job or a hobby? That is the biggest load of crap I have ever heard. There is nothing wrong starting as an owner/operator. Hell I bet most contractors start this way. I think it is poor advice to give a novice painter. The advice that dehany gave was spot on.


----------



## tyronekndrck (Aug 18, 2014)

aaron61 said:


> This shows you how most view the painting trade. No skill required LOL!
> This right here is what sets me off. Really sir??You actually believe you are good enough to start your own painting business when you can't even qualify as a freekin painter??
> What do you know about different products,substrates,primers,applications,pricing,costs,overhead,profit,just to name a few that come to mind?
> Dear God help us all


I'm gaining all the knowledge I can in the sales and marketing area. But as far as different paints, brushes, primers or products in general I know a lot about it. I actually did a full house myself as work base training when I left the school I was in I know I actually perform better than so many pro painters I saw work. I plan on taking things slow and know I will make mistakes and I will learn from them fast


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Hey you forgot Richmond!!


LMMFAO:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't think working for some else is a bad thing but I do think alot get caught up in it...all of a sudden your content....in a system and afraid to go on your own...in glad I started my own company after 3 months with another contractor..I've learned alot...lost alot ..and still have alot to learn.....but the best lessons are screwing it up and having to fix it...I've see way to many older paint basically jealous....that they wish they would have done what I did....now there stuck and scared to leave there current job


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Whoa!! Why is it that if you don't have employees or have a team of experts it is a job or a hobby? That is the biggest load of crap I have ever heard. There is nothing wrong starting as an owner/operator. Hell I bet most contractors start this way. I think it is poor advice to give a novice painter. The advice that dehany gave was spot on.


To paraphrase that E myth guy: 
that "entrepreneurial seizure" was the biggest piece of crap we are sold. 
At least for me and others.
I did not really like working 80 hours a week and getting paid for 40.
There is nothing wrong starting as an owner/operator and Danahy's is good advice.
Many like it and all the best to them.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

My point was simply that you should probably work a few years in the field to "understand" painting. Hell our licensing here requires 5 years experience with notarized letters from said companies. So their might be something to it....just sayin


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ahh. Throw caution to the wind and persue your dream! You'll have that investment firm before you know it! What could go wrong?


Hmm, blue jeans or professional attire:whistling2:


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Bender said:


> Hmm, blue jeans or professional attire:whistling2:


Whites man, go against the grain.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Ideally it should start with a passion, then you can decide if you want to be a OMS or a mega corporation.


----------



## tyronekndrck (Aug 18, 2014)

i would like to thank you all for all the comments. They were all very helpful for a man that's getting ready to follow his heart and passion. im taking it 1 day at a time saving and learning all that i can right now and it feels really good know im over all my past self doubt and is ready to take a leap into this. thanks guys!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> I don't think working for some else is a bad thing but I do think alot get caught up in it...all of a sudden your content....in a system and afraid to go on your own...in glad I started my own company after 3 months with another contractor..I've learned alot...lost alot ..and still have alot to learn.....but the best lessons are screwing it up and having to fix it...I've see way to many older paint basically jealous....that they wish they would have done what I did....now there stuck and scared to leave there current job


Did this make any sense to anybody?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> I don't think working for some else is a bad thing but I do think alot get caught up in it...all of a sudden your content....in a system and afraid to go on your own...in glad I started my own company after 3 months with another contractor..I've learned alot...lost alot ..and still have alot to learn.....but the best lessons are screwing it up and having to fix it...I've see way to many older paint basically jealous....that they wish they would have done what I did....now there stuck and scared to leave there current job





chrisn said:


> Did this make any sense to anybody?


I think he was saying no regrets. I also thought he was miserable stuck in a motel far from home right now. His goals and mine are radically different.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Did this make any sense to anybody?


Al Barrington would have understood perfectly.:yes:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Al Barrington would have understood perfectly.:yes:


This forum needs another Al. Remember the mural he did? That was awesome. :yes:


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

I wish you the best of luck. Sounds like you're hard headed, Can be a good thing -so am I....lol....I can't tell you how many times my dad told me "boy, you're gonna wish you hadn't".


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> George is laying down the knowledge tonight.


By George I think he's got it!:whistling2:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I think he was saying no regrets. I also thought he was miserable stuck in a motel far from home right now. His goals and mine are radically different.


Has it ups and downs...i enjoy it tho....I'd much rather work on th he road than at home.....much easier


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I think he was saying no regrets. I also thought he was miserable stuck in a motel far from home right now. His goals and mine are radically different.


RP has truly taken the path of the school of hard knocks.

After better than 30 years in the trades something I have learned is what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.

RP gets stronger everyday. I know I do to.





Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

aaron61 said:


> My point was simply that you should probably work a few years in the field to "understand" painting. Hell our licensing here requires 5 years experience with notarized letters from said companies. So their might be something to it....just sayin


Yeah... most states also require drivers licenses as well. Doesnt mean much to me, people still crashing everyday.

OP, most ppl want u to work for someone else because thats what they did. Nothing more nothing less.

The business knowledge is far more important than the technical knowledge. You can learn the technical knowledge along the way by searching PT, google, an talking to paint reps. I would highly recommend investing in business classes, online or at an actual school. The business skills are what will set you free.

Sit down and write what u want to work on, and how much you wanna make. Set yourself a net profit goal, whatever u need, could be 10-50% potentially. DO NOT take jobs that do not fit your company criteria/goals. There will be people that tell u to paint anything thats available cause your a rookie. Dont go that way, all it results in is paying higher tuition. Find a few things your good at, an start knockin em out one after another. Put the process down on paper. Fine tune it over time. Then u can easily delegate the work over time, maintain efficiency, and profits. 

Business skills for the win!!!


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Has it ups and downs...i enjoy it tho....I'd much rather work on th he road than at home.....much easier



Me to RP. Last year 8 countries, 7 US states and 3 oceans. Indian, Atlantic & Pacific.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

robladd said:


> Me to RP. Last year 8 countries, 7 US states and 3 oceans. Indian, Atlantic & Pacific.
> 
> Latest pic putting Luffing jib boom into rest. The Tramp Freighter in the for ground is in moth balls and will be towed to India to the Breaker Yard
> next week.
> ...


Pretty awesome. .....


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

robladd said:


> Me to RP. Last year 8 countries, 7 US states and 3 oceans. Indian, Atlantic & Pacific.


U work 4 a drilling outfit?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

bryceraisanen said:


> U work 4 a drilling outfit?


 Most of the time yes, but for 3 months last year I ran tower crane and did 3 skyscrapers.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Robladd has like three, I think. IMO pretty darn high profile careers going on in the same life. A renaissance kind of a dude with a slammer resume.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

robladd said:


> Me to RP. Last year 8 countries, 7 US states and 3 oceans. Indian, Atlantic & Pacific.





richmondpainting said:


> Pretty awesome. .....



RP - you're gonna' need a bigger net. :whistling2:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

RH said:


> RP - you're gonna' need a bigger net. :whistling2:


I can see it now RP goes International:thumbup:


----------



## RedOak (Nov 17, 2012)

Danahy said:


> If you are unable to land work for another contractor just progress slowly on small projects. Assuming the obvious things are out of the way (accounting/insurance etc) put out an ad looking for customers that have small painting needs. "I do small jobs". If and when you land some of these small projects focus on the relationship, timing, pricing and contracts. Be truthful that you love painting and are good at it but that you are new to business ownership and that you are looking to grow. Ask for a referral or the opportunity to paint for them in the future should another project come along. Talk to your suppliers, negotiate good pricing and let them know who you are and what your intentions are. You will make mistakes, but you will also do what you have to, to make it right. If your work is good and you charge the right price the work will eventually find you.



some of the best advice ive seen on PT


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Danahy said:


> If you are unable to land work for another contractor just progress slowly on small projects. Assuming the obvious things are out of the way (accounting/insurance etc) put out an ad looking for customers that have small painting needs. "I do small jobs". If and when you land some of these small projects focus on the relationship, timing, pricing and contracts. Be truthful that you love painting and are good at it but that you are new to business ownership and that you are looking to grow. Ask for a referral or the opportunity to paint for them in the future should another project come along. Talk to your suppliers, negotiate good pricing and let them know who you are and what your intentions are. You will make mistakes, but you will also do what you have to, to make it right. If your work is good and you charge the right price the work will eventually find you.


I like this advise. I get so many people asking for a painters name but all they need done is a 1/2 bath or the trim in the living room or patch up a few holes that they just aren't able to do for any number of reasons. Most guys are booked up for the summer doing exteriors and their family reunion is in 2 weeks. 

Put cards out at the local hardware/paint stores, get to know them. The more you're in their, the more they'll remember who you are and more likely to refer jobs to you if they know you're serious. Oh, and buy your supplies from them too, I wont give away anyones name who doesn't buy supplies from me or I know isn't trustworthy. It becomes a reflection of the store when the painter shows up to the job late and makes a mess.


----------

